# Vanity plate opinions?



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I HAVE BEEN THINKING BOUT THE PLATE FOR MY 67. I HAVE 2 THAT I AM TORN BETWEEN BUT ALSO WILLING TO HEAR SUGGESTIONS.

mY 2 THAT I CAME UP WITH ARE :

GTOGOTU

GOTGOAT

THOUGHTS


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

I like THOUGHTS


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

gotyorgoat said:


> I like THOUGHTS


It took me a few seconds to get the oars in the water.....:rofl:


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

an antique '67 plate from your state will compliment your car very nicely.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

rickm said:


> an antique '67 plate from your state will compliment your car very nicely.


Yes it does......


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Either is good, but I will throw out another vote for antique plate.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I liked THOUGHTS too!!! Seriously, I like the idea of YOM plates, if you can swing it.


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

*...another vote for YOM plates!*


----------



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

I have YOM Ohio plates on mine but I really wanted 67GTOCOOP since my last name is Cooperrider but that wouldn't fit.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm not a fan of vanity plates personally... YOM or historic/antique plates are my preference. There are several badges on the car that tell people it's a gto, you don't need a custom license plate to advertise the same.


----------



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

Not all of these would apply for you. It's a list I put together a few months ago, but I'll throw them out there for anyone else that may be looking for an idea. Florida limits plates to 7 characters.

2FST4U, 1FSTGTO, GRR RRRR, FSTGOAT, BAD GOAT, GROWLER, LS2GOAT, LS2 GTO, BADPONT, 1BADGTO, FSTGTO, 06GRWLR, GTOGRRR, 06GRRRR, MY06GTO, GOTGOAT, 6SPGOAT, GOATYA, 0 GTO 6, LOUDGTO, GTOROAR, GTOGONE, GTORAGE, GTOBLUR, COOLGTO, RUDEGTO, GTOWNER, FSTGTO, GTOGRRR, GTOROAR, 06GRWLR, LOUDGTO, 06GRRRR, BADPONT, GTOGONE, GTOBLUR, FASTLS2, GTOWNER, GOTGOAT, BMWKILR, 6SPGOAT, GOT2GTO


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if it's fast you could get U-LOSE. Was gonna use YOM on mine but Michigans 66' is but ugly.

Heres mine...


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

Had my plate a long time and still like it!

G T GO


----------



## Griff (Nov 13, 2011)

Mine is 66GOAT and I like it.


----------



## cole455 (Mar 29, 2008)

I wanted a vanity plate that said "DAZED" but some guy with a BMW already had it when I tried. 

I settled on a vintage 70 NC tag that has "242" in it


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok Cole455, Sharp GTO. I just looked up your profile since you've only made 9 posts since 2008 and I gotta ask.......What movie was your GTO in!?! :lurk:



I can't believe no one asked in your introductory post - http://www.gtoforum.com/f36/new-forum-owned-car-11-years-16276/ :banghead:


----------

